# Melbourne Water Analysis



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

Ok so there are a few threads dealing with this, but not with any definitive data. However Ive found some.

South East Melbourne Water Analysis is here

Water from Major Melbourne Water (the company) catchments is below
View attachment TYPICAL_ANALYSIS_2008_YVW.pdf
View attachment water_quality_analysis.xls


Ive loaded the info into a spreadsheet for you. If you work out what catchment your water comes from you can use the data.

A very helpful person in the Yarra Valley Water Quality Unit, sent me the info and will supply me with the 2009 data once available. 

SO tip for people wanting analysis in their area and its not provided above. Find out who your water supplier is and speak with someone in their Water Quality unit. Make sure to tell them that its not a water complaint, that its for brewering and wtare chemistry plays a big part in brewing. They suddenly becomes a lot more helpful when they know your not complaining about water quality.

For those wanting to know why water chemistry plays a big part in brewing, search for 'water chemistry', 'water pH', thread here etc etc. there's also a lot about in books. its a useful area to know about as it can enhance (or hinder) your brewing.


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

Im also attaching Tony Wheeler's (from Melbourne Brewers) paper on water treatment. (hope that's ok Tony)
View attachment Basic_Concepts_in_Water_Treatment_by_Tony_Wheeler.doc


----------



## jonocarroll (9/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ok so there are a few threads dealing with this, *but not with any definitive data*.


I disagree.

Big Post Of Water Around Australia, Post your local water components and quality here


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Big Post Of Water Around Australia, Post your local water components and quality here


crap! that didnt come up in my searchings. crap. ok so im wrong. I'll post the info in there also.

Thanks QB


----------



## Fourstar (9/10/09)

The 2008 water report for Cit West water, for those in the western suburbs, CBD and inner eastern/north east suburbs. E.g. Richmond

http://www.citywestwater.com.au/about/docs...Report_2008.pdf

Cheers.


----------

